# 17 year olds



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

hey guys any other 17 year old's on here? somone for me to swap stats with :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

hello sorry mate im 30


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm 18? lol


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

im 18 lol


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

dan 05 whats your stats? lol


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Im 17 

Stats:

Weight: 80kg

Bench 75kg

Squat 80kg

Deadlift: 90kg

Trying to drop fat at the moment


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

i thought we were doing body measurements i.e chest size ect... lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

vandangos said:


> dan 05 whats your stats? lol


5ft7 14st 4 last time i weighed was 2 month ago.

squat 220x2

bench 160

deadlift 240 (those were the days) lol


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome-i am a 39 year old dinosaur LOL


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Welcome-i am a 39 year old dinosaur LOL


your just a pup... :whistling: ......


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

im 20 bowws so no can do


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome mate im 18


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Bri said:


> hey guys any other 17 year old's on here? somone for me to swap stats with :thumb:


Hmmm,Stats or Spit?? :whistling:


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

whats your stats bri?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

21 years old.

Young and hung


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

26, i feel old.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

am 18 since feb

6ft 2 n 205 pounds

becnh 130kg

squat 180kg

deadlift 220kg


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm 17, my stats haven't been updated in about a month.

Weight - 76 kilos

Bench - 87.5kg

Dead - 110kg

Squat - 100kg


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

22 and 90kg and the only stats i care about:

Squat: 260x2

Thighs: 27.5"


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

im 17

height 172

weight 69 kg

bench press 85kg

squat 100 kg

deadlift 140kg


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

I am the oldest young guy on here at 23

My stats dont matter but rest assured i am bigger and stronger than you.


----------



## walkerxsan (Jun 29, 2009)

17 and a physics nerd, i think i'm on the wrong forum 

height 180

weight 82

benchpress 125

squat 135(fourth week of squats, started at 70 because i couldn't balance lol)

deadlift 170


----------



## scotty3968 (Jul 7, 2009)

im 35....fffffffffffffffff 35!!!!!!


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

welcome to the board


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

wow i hadn't even looked at this can't believe all the replies i got! haha my bad everybody! But thanks alot for the warm welcome!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

39 and feeling like 17


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

19 here


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

17 ?....i take it you are using Oxy ? 

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Im 18 

my stats:

Weight: 65-66kg

Height: 5'7

Deadlift: 145kg x 6

Bench: 75kg x 5

Squat: 120kg x 6

Leg press: 380kg x 5


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

iron head case said:


> Welcome-i am a 39 year old dinosaur LOL


Haha that made me laugh im a 32 yo dino pmsl :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Im 18...

Haven't got any stats at the mo.. Need to get on of my lazy ****d mates to come to the gym and spot me so I can find my max.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im 29. I amalso fat, crap and useless.

Oh and not to mention my small penis


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Im 18
> 
> my stats:
> 
> ...


Just realised all of tne above (apart from the bench) was achieved when I was 17 (turned 18 in november) so who knows what my year of being 18yr old will bring next:thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Just realised all of tne above (apart from the bench) was achieved when I was 17 (turned 18 in november) so who knows what my year of being 18yr old will bring next:thumb:


some good numbers there pal


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

20yr old

5'10

165kgs (yes i meant lbs....sadly)

bench 80

dead 100

squat 80

ive not tried a 1rm in my life though...!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

HJL said:


> 20yr old
> 
> 5'10
> 
> ...


there's gotta be a mistake there buddy, did you mean 165 *POUNDS*

lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

165kg.............. is this you... doesn't look like your avatar!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

lmao, hahi thought he looked light for a 26 stone guy LOL.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Bri said:


> there's gotta be a mistake there buddy, did you mean 165 *POUNDS*
> 
> lol


must have had my other tab open that was distracting me :innocent:

165kgs would be insane, id be happy with 16st let alone 26 lol.


----------

